# windows 98 vs 98se



## markandnikki (Jan 14, 2007)

Is there a difference between Windows 98 and Windows 98se... especially when it has to deal with adding a CD burner to this old computer or using a Flash Drive from a computer with 98 to my new computer? Please help!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If you're talking about external USB devices, then, yes, there's a difference. Windows 98 didn't have good USB support. Almost all external USB devices require Windows 98SE.


----------



## markandnikki (Jan 14, 2007)

Thank you. I'm in a bind though. I'm trying to transfer old files from my 98 to my XP. I have no idea at this point how to do it without having a computer consultant come to my house. Any thoughts on an external zip drive?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Take the hard drive out of the Windows 98 computer and connect it to the Windows XP computer. Then drag and drop the files.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Are these text-only files in your 98 computer that you are wanting to copy and that can fit on floppy disks?

Unless your XP computer also has a floppy drive(and many of them don't), you can buy an external floppy drive unit with a USB connection to connect to your XP computer, then you can transfer the files to it from the floppy disks.  

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Practically all hardware and external devices on the market require 98SE or newer to work.

98SE provides full USB support. 98 and 95 OSR2 do not.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

